# Origin of Live Long And Prosper



## Meanderer (Feb 10, 2015)

[h=1]Live Long and Prosper: The Jewish Story Behind Spock, Leonard Nimoy's Star Trek Character[/h]


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 10, 2015)

Interesting - never knew that.

So does that mean the Romulans and Klingons are Arabs?


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## oakapple (Feb 11, 2015)

Now tell us about the origins of 'May the force be with you!'layful:


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 11, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Now tell us about the origins of 'May the force be with you!'layful:


The line “may the force be with you” in its entirety was first said in Star Wars: Episode IV-A New Hope, which was released on May 25th, 1977. The phrase was used by General Dodonna (Alex McCrindle) when wishing Luke (Mark Hamill) good luck as he prepares to fight the Empire.

Luke: “It’s not impossible. I used to bullseye womp rats in my T-16 back home, they’re not much bigger than two meters.”


General Dodonna: “Then man your ships. And may the Force be with you.”
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/may-the-force-be-with-you


----------



## oakapple (Feb 11, 2015)

What the heck does' bullseye womp rats in my T-16' mean though?layful: Is he speaking English?


----------



## oakapple (Feb 11, 2015)

I like 'may the froth be with you' better than the original.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 11, 2015)

oakapple said:


> What the heck does' bullseye womp rats in my T-16' mean though?layful: Is he speaking English?


"The womp rat was a large, omnivorous rodent native to Tatooine. It was widely considered to be a pest. They were slightly larger than two meters in size. There were three species of womp rats: ones that lived in Beggar's Canyon, ones that lived in the Jundland Wastes, and swamp womp rats. It was not unheard of for people to have domesticated womp rats as pets, but Luke Skywalker and his friends used to "bulls-eye" womp rats while flying T-16 skyhoppers, for fun and target practice".


----------



## oakapple (Feb 12, 2015)

So little Luke and his pals were a bit on the cruel side eh?


----------

